# Legends Series Matasa - Blue Cigar Review - Legends make Legends



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is another great cigar from the legends series , I found it to smoke very nice with excellent flavors and appearance, I was unsure at first if...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Matasa - Blue Cigar Review - Legends make Legends


----------

